# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Femrat dhe ekonomia - Nga Kotelja!

## Dita

*Kotelja*
Moderatore
Posts: 2
(11/7/01 10:52:16 pm)
Reply  Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me beri pershtypje qe shumica e atyre qe kane dhene mendime mbi ekonomine kene qene meshkuj. Si mendoni eshte gati shoqria shqiptare te konfrontohet me femrat ekonomiste dhe sa te afta jane ato ne kete fushe plot stres dhe kompleksitet.  





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 820
(11/9/01 7:37:34 am)
Reply  Re: Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Pse jo.Historikisht ka pasur dhe femra,ndoshta ne numer te paket,te cilat kane qene brillante ne kete fushe.

Fakti qe shumica jane meshkuj eshte si pasoje e aftesise se ketyre te fundit per te kontrolluar dhe fituar stresin,

Sa per shqiperine shqiptare,ajo nuk denjon te konfrontohet as me meshkuj,as me femra ekonomiste apo financiere.Vetem me sarhoshe e shtangiste 






*Kotelja*
Moderatore
Posts: 5
(11/9/01 11:54:39 pm)
Reply  Re: Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Tirana po te jap vetem disa fakte, ne fakultetin ekonomik ne Tirane , te pakten ne kohen qe kam qene une kane qene 80% e studenteve femra, dhe duhet te theksoj shume te mira ne rezultate , ndersa nese shef praktiken kudo meshkujt gjejne punet me shpejt edhe me te mira.Kur shkon ne interviste pune gjeja e pare qe vene re njerezit eshte pamja .... te pakten ne shumicen e rasteve......god knows what they r thinking....ndoshta , hmm e mire eshte , po i jap nje pune apo ku di une, dhe nuk u shkon aspak ndermend qe kjo femer nje dite mund tu zere vendin.
Edhe dicka tjeter qe me ka bere shume pershtypje, nje shqiptar, cun i zgjuar , qe kishte lene punen vetem se nuk duronte dot bosin qe ishte femer , epo ky eshte kulmi...... lol  






*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 829
(11/10/01 7:25:42 am)
Reply  Re: Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Fakti qe 80% ne fakultet ishin femra dhe ne jete kane arritur te gjejne nje okupacion ne perqindje me te madhe meshkujt,kjo tregon qe disfata eshte e femrave.

Mendoj qe gabohesh kur mendon qe nje kompani merr ne pune vetem nga pamja e jashtme.Kjo ndodhte ne enverizem.Ne kapitalizem,nje kompani merr kedo qe i ben punen me mire.Qofte femer,i zi apo i bardhe.

Per ate shokun tend,ndoshta e teproj qe jap nje gjykim te tille por me duket se nuk e ka shfrytezuar drejt zgjuarsine e tij me kete vendim.Zakonisht meshkujt jane luftues nga natyra.

Po te jap nje statistike tjeter: Une kam vite qe ndjek merkatat financiare dhe me beso;deri tani,ne te gjitha kompanite qe kam shqyrtuar nuk me ka rastisur as edhe nje CEO femer.Ndoshta eshte koinçidence por me beso,te them te verteten.

Megjithate,kjo nuk do te thote qe femrat nuk jane te zonjat.Ndoshta eshte psikoza qe afaret mund te udhehiqen e administrohen me mire nga meshkujt.Ki parasysh qe 9 muaj me leje lindjeje mund ta hedhin ne humnere nje kompani. 

Edited by: tirana   at: 11/10/01 7:28:26 am






*konservatore*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 49
(11/23/01 5:49:25 am)
Reply  Re: Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Keni te drejte ne piken e fundit Tirana (me 9 muajt e shtatzanise!) po duhet patur parasysh edhe fakti qe ne fushen e ekonomise numri i femrave studente eshte shume me i larte se ai i meshkujve (sic e permend Kotelja, une do te shtoja se kjo ndodh jo vetem ne Shqiperi).

Nese do ta pasqyronim kete fakt ne nje te ardhme te afert apo afatmesme do te thoja se probabiliteti qe ne krye te nderrmarjeve te fuqishme boterore te shikosh nje femer do te jete me i larte se c'eshte sot.
Fakti qe menyra e te konceptuarit dhe te jetuarit te jetes ne Evrope dhe ne Amerike ka ndryshuar kryekeput jep shanse me shume edhe per femren. Roli i saj ka ardhur duke u forcuar me rritjen e pavaresise financiare dhe ndryshimit te shballoneve per rolin e saj ne shoqeri. Fermat qe duan te ecin ne karriere tani jane ne numer me te larte.
Megjithate pranoj faktin se per te arritur ne nivelin e nje CEO do te duhej nje moshe minimale prej 35-36(kur aftesite e shfaqura do te ishin shume te larta) deri mbi 40 vjec ( qe do te quhej normale).

A ka femer qe ne kete moshe eshte e afte te ndjeke nga mbrapa nje nderrmarje? Po, do te thosha 
-nese nuk ka krijuar ende familje (gje qe eshte teper e rralle!)
-nese per kujdesjen ne familje ndihmohet nga i shoqi (edhe kjo do te ishte mrekulli!)
-ose nese kane vendosur qe femijet t'i vendosin ne nje kolegj e t'i shohin ndonja NJE here ne vit (kjo do te ishte me e mundshme!)

Kjo per femrat ne ekonomine private.

Per sektorin shteteror te ekonomise do te thosha se mundesite per femren jane me te larta, sepse ekzistojne kuota qe duhen permbushur domosdoshmerisht ne kuadrin e politikave pro-femres, pro-familjes qe ofrojne partite e ndryshme. Per kete aryse atyre u falen edhe 9 muajt e shtatzanise dhe ato pak muaj pas lindjes, duke i dhene edhe mundesine e ruajtjes se vendit te punes.

Ne fushen e studimeve ekonomike do te thoja se sakrificat do te ishin te njejta me ato te ekonomise private, ndoshta edhe me te larta sepse kerkon nje lloj tjeter preokupimi dhe angazhimi.

Por Tirana per nje gje ju pergezoj - te pakten nuk e hidhni poshte rolin e mundshem te femres ne fushen e ekonomise. 

Shkruani qe ndiqni prej kohesh levizjet ne merkatet financiare. Per cilen industri jeni i specializuar? (nese me lejohet kjo pyetje)

Nderime 
Konservatore 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 900
(11/24/01 7:15:02 pm)
Reply  Re: Femrat dhe Ekonomia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Une nuk jam i specializuar ne nje industri te veçante.Ndjek merkatat me qellim spekullimi e investimi por ne kete,nuk eshte e domosdoshme te specializohesh ne nje fushe apo industri por te mesosh te kuptosh e vleresosh merkaten e tituj apo futures ne veçanti ne menyre qe te kuptosh se kush eshte overvalued apo undervalued.

E qellimi eshte te gjesh winners.Nuk eshte e thene qe nje ndermarrje solide dhe me premisa ti perkase patjeter nje sektori solid e me premisa.Ne ç'do sektor apo industri ka winners sikunderse dhe loosers.duhet te evitosh loosers e te individualizosh winners.

Pra,me pak fjale,qe te fitosh ne merkate,eshte pak a shume si te blesh nje mall me çmim te ulet e ta shesesh me vone duke perfituar fitimin.

pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlueBaron

Tirana,urime qeke mistrec ne burse me duket  :buzeqeshje: ,qenke edhe karrierist po me duket ne ndermarrjet private,une jam paksa i ri per te marre pjese ne debatin tuaj teresisht profesional pasi jam akoma ne vit te pare,cfare dege je specializuar nese mund ta thuash,persa i perket debatit femra meshkuj ne drejtim duket qarte nga statistikat qe meshkujt jane ne pozita drejtuese,nga fakti qe jane me shume te perkushtuar ndaj karrieres.Hjat pershendetje per te gjithe.
Skuthi vogel

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

Nga nje artikull i marre nga gazeta Wall Street Journal, do te prezantoj 25 femrat me te suksesshme ne biznesin evropian.


Prezantimi fillon me te paren ne kete liste:



*1. Sari Baldauf

President, Nokia Networks, Finland* 


Ne vitin 2001 shoqerite telefonike te rena ne borxhe kufizuan shpenzimet e kapitalit dhe detyruan ofruesit e rrjeteve perkatese qe te shkurtonin ne masa te medha numrin e te punesuarve. Suksesi i zonjess Baldauf qendron ne ate, qe ajo racionalizimin e kishte kryer qe me pare.
Ajo riorganizoi strukturen divizionale te shoqerise jo me sipas vendeve, por sipas klienteve te saj, gjithashtu kontraktoi nje pjese te mire te prodhimit te pjeseve perberese. Rezultat i keytre masave qe pakesimi prej 1000 punonjes prej nje stafi te pergjithshem prej 23.000 vetesh, shume me pak se c'kane bere firma te tjera ne te njetin sektor te biznesit.
Manaxhimi i suksesshem i saj beri qe renia ne numrin e shitjeve te Nokia Networks te kufizohej ne 2%.

Eshte nje nga pese personat pergjegjes per shdnerrimin e Nokia-s nga nje shoqeri jorentabel ne nje powerhouse per industrine e telefonise celulare.

Ajo ka sherbyer si presidente e njesise se sistemeve celulare te Nokia Telecommunications ne vitet 1988-1996. Brenda ketyre tete viteve ajo arriti te ngrinte bazat per biznesin e sotshem te shoqerise finlandeze. Ajo konsiderohet si "mamaja e kesaj njesie".

Pas nje sere kursesh gjuhe te huaj dhe letersie ajo u vendos ne postin e zevendespresidentes per veprimtarine e Nokia-s ne  zonen aziatike dhe ate te Oqeanit Paqesor, ku ajo arriti te permiresonte suksesin e Nokia-s dhe shtyrjen e metejshme te saj brenda tregut kinez, duke fituar shume kontrata me operuesit lokale te telefonise celulare.

Ne vitin 1998 prej shefit te Nokia-s z. Baldauf mori detyren e zhvillimit te luftes se konkurrences se re me Ericsson-in ne tregun e ri te wireless infrastructure. 
Nokia ka nenshkruar 22 kontrata per paisje te gjenerates se re, shoqeria tani vlereson se zoteron 30% te tregut te ri te 3G.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

Estella bravo te qofte!

Une akoma nuk e kam mbaruar shkollen, por te them bravo!

E mendoj edhe une jeten ne karriere, qe nuk do te jete e lehte, por do te me fale kenaqesi. 

Me vjen mire qe ti qenke e stabilizuar ne amerike. Behu nje shembull i mire per vajzat shqiptare. Sic do ta shohesh edhe ne prezantimet e tjera qe do te behen, femrat qe kane arritur pozicione te larta jane te nje moshe relativisht te madhe, mbi 40 vjec, por suksesi krijohet me pune dhe deshira per te nuk na mungon, apo jo  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  


Pershtypje me beri ne artikullin qe lexova dhe nga i cili do te vendos materialin, fakti qe nder femrat e suksesshme nuk kishte gjermane, italiane, austriake, zvicerane.

Anglezet dhe francezet qendronin ne pararoje.


Te uroj pune te mbare ne karriere, dhe sukses ne master e PhD kur te vendosesh t'i fillosh.

Dita!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*2. Rose Marie Bravo

Chief Executive Officer, Burberry, U.K.*

Njujorkezja i vendos ne Burberry para kater vitesh, ne nje njesi te firmes GUS PLC per te gjetur nje marke te re qe te pleqehej nga turistet aziatike ne kerkim te nje manteli shiu ne Londer.  

Zonja Bravo kuptoi se Burberry ishte nje logo e nenvleresuar ne tregun boteror dhe u perpoq qe ta ngrinte ate ne nivelin qe meritonte.
Punen ajo e nisi mbi nje baze te mire, ne trashegimine e emrit Burberry, nje logo klasike veshjesh sportive per meshkujt (Roal Amundsen ne ekspediten e tij te pare polare mbante veshje Burberry).
Rendesi kishte qe ajo tani te zgjeronte bazen e klienteve dhe te rriste gamen e produkteve.

Zonja bravo e zgjeroi linjen e prodhimit duke perfshire ne te kepuce, xhupa per motocikleta dhe rroba banje - sikurse dhe veshje per qente dhe aksesore.
Ridizenjoi ne kete menyre oferten ne prodhim, rinovoi strukturen e biznesit. Rishqyrtoi dhe permiresoi marreveshjet per licensat, sidomos ne azi, dhe e terhoqi Burberry nga dyqanet per turistet.
Fitoi te drejten e distribucionit me firma te medha si harrods dhe solli ne firme si dizenjator, italianin Roberto Menechetti i cili do te ndihmonte ne ridizenjimin e stilit Burberry.

Ngjyrat e Burberry qe tradicionalisht kishin qene kaki te kuqe dhe te zeza u erresuan; fabrikat prodhuese u modernizuan; 

zoti Menechetti tashme eshte larguar nga firma por ringritja e Burberry eshte akoma e suksesshme. 
Kate Moss eshte pjesmarrese e rregullt ne reklamat e Burberry.
Check Management i zonjes Bravo i mundeson firmes sukses dhe e mban nen kontroll te vazhdueshem duke e larguar nga rreziqet me te cilat ajo ndeshej para ardhjes se z. Bravo.


Nje veshtiresi me te cilet duket se do te ndeshet firma eshte deshira per t'u financuar me aksione ne burse. Ne qershor pritet te zhvillohet Initial Public Offering per nje nga themeluesit e firmes, pikerisht GUS. Burrberry deri ne shkurt (kur eshte shkruar artikulli) njoftonte per nje rritje prej 30% te shitjeve ne 6 muajt paraardhes megjithese sektori i mallrave te luksit njoftoi per nje sezon jo te mire.

nese perpjekjet e z. Bravo per te bere vendosjen burse te Burberry do te jene te sukesshme, atehere frika se ngritja e Burberry eshte vetem nje trend i momentit do te zhduket.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Estella

Women of The World 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aviation 
Peggy Baty, Ph.D. / President and Founder of Women in Aviation International 


High-Technology 
Jean Bartik / First ENIAC computer programmer 
Carol Bartz / CEO of Autodesk Inc., fourth largest PC software company in the world and highest ranking female CEO in the software industry 

Kim Polese / CEO of Marimba Inc. 

Esther Dyson / High-tech guru and author of The Accidental Techie 


Music, Arts and Entertainment 
Gloria Borders / Vice President and General Manager of Skywalker Sound, Academy Award winner for Terminator 2: Judgment Day and Academy Award nominee for Forrest Gump 
Julie Corman / President of Trinity Pictures 

Leslie Ann Jones / Scoring Manager - Mixer at Skywalker Sound. Skywalker Sound is an audio post production facility and winner of 11 Academy Awards. 

Loretha Jones / Executive Producer of The Parenthood weekly sitcom and producer of the motion pictures, The Meteor Man and The Five Heartbeats. Loretha also holds a law degree and practices entertainment law. 

Kate Mulgrew / Actress, the first female starship captain in the history of prime time 

Laurie Sokoloff / Solo piccoloist and flutist with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra 

Stephanie Herman / Principal ballerina, currently founder and CEO of Esprit de Danse fitness company. 


Law 
Desiree Cherry / Attorney, Sanbrook and Cherry Law 

Sports 
Nancy Ditz / Olympic marathoner, ranked first in the marathon in the U.S.,
two-time winner of the Los Angeles Marathon and San Francisco's Bay to Breakers run 
Lynda Plettner / Professional dog musher and dog breeder; six time finisher of the Iditarod race. 

Heather Cox / ESPN sportcaster 

Libby Riddles / First female to win the Iditerod race 

Dawn Riley / First female captain of America's Cup Team 


Politics 
Madeleine Albright / Secretary of State, first female secretary of state and the highest ranking women in the U.S. government. 
Shirley Temple Black First female U.S. Chief Protocol, U.S. Delegate to the United Nations, U.S. Ambassador to the Republic of Ghana, U.S. Ambassador to Czech and Slovak Federal Republic, and first child actress to win an Academy Award 

Dianne Feinstein / U.S. Senator 

Jessica Stern, Ph.D / Expert on weapons of mass desctruction and terrorism; author of Risk and Dread - Preempting the New Terrorists, Harvard University Press, will be published in Spring of 1999. Jessica was the model for the character Nicole Kidman plays in the film The Peacemaker. 


Homemaker 
Tipper Gore / homemaker, mother, wife of Vice President Al Gore, and advocate for mental health and the fight against homelessness 

Space Exploration 
Dr. Mae Jemison / Space shuttle Endeavour astronaut 
Dee O'Hara / First nurse to NASA's first astronauts 

Sally Ride / Astronaut - First American women in space 

Donna Shirley / Director of NASA's Mars Exploration Program 

Kathy Sullivan / Astronaut - First American women to walk in space 


Medical 
Dr. Susan Love / Director of the Santa Barbara Breast Cancer Institute,
author of Dr. Susan Love's Breast Book and Dr. Susan Love's Hormone Book 
Marsha Angell / Senior Editor, New England Journal of Medicine 


Higher Education 
Ruth Simmons / President, Smith College 
Susan Kovalik / President of Kovalik and Associaties, creator of Integrated Thematic Instruction (ITI) model; Recognized as one of the "pioneers" in the brain-compatible learning movement, and author of ITI - The Model and Kidseye of Science 


Journalism, Broadcast News 
Judy Woodruff / Prime anchor and senior correspondent with CNN, 
author of This is Judy Woodruff at the White House 
Sonia Ruseler / Anchor for CNN's NEWSDAY 

Suzanne Shaw / Anchor for KRON Prime Time 

Novelists, Authors 
Isabel Allende / Award winning author of numerous books including The House of Spirits, Of Love and Shadows, and Eva Luna 
Chitra Divakiruni / Best selling author of Arranged Marriage and Mistress of Spices

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BORGJEZKA

Estella, bravo te qofte, te kam zili.
Per mendimin tim femra duhet te jene absolutisht njesoj me mashkullin.  Dua te them se ne shqiperi tani duhet te kete disa politikane qe jane femra, sepse deri tani burrat nuk e kane permiresuar vendin tone.   Ata vetem zihen se kush do te behet kryeminister ose president.  Grate e shrojne problemin dhe e zgjedhin pa humbur kohe.  Nuk jam kundra te gjithe burrave, por ata qe po udheheqin Shqiperine nuk po ia dalin mire.  Edhe gjithashtu ekonomia shqiptare sa vjen edhe ulet,  populli eshte shume i varfer, nuk ka punra.  Jane gjith ato fabrika dhe kombinate qe nuk vihen ne pune dhe populli mezi nxjer buken e gojes.  Ne shqiptaret importojme gjithcka, dhe eksportojme popullin.  Duhet te kemi disa ekonomiste qe jane femra, sepse burrat spo bejne gje fare.  Ne shqiperi eshte zakoni qe burri mban leket dhe gruaja lan, gatuan e pastron.  Dita qe ka ardhur sote duhet te jete e kunderta.

----------


## Estella

"Burri dhe gruaja" nuk eshte e mundur qe ti barazosh ne te gjitha fushat dhe ne gjithcka te perditshme. Nuk mund te vesh burrin ne njeren ane dhe gruan ne tjeter te peshores dhe ata peshonin njesoj. Puna eshte qe ata te arrijne te mbajne ekuilibrin se bashku.
Eshte e vertete qe shqiperia ka nevoje per ekonomista dhe gra qe merren me fushen e biznesit.

Po ju kujtoj nje filem te cilin e kam ripare para disa javesh. "treni niset ne 7 pa pese.  ne ate filem mund te shifet mire se si jane trajtuar ekonomistet shqipetare ne kohen e Enverit. Mbase ju kujtohet edhe filmi, economistja ishte e dashuruar me nje sportist dhe kishte nje tumor. Njerzit kujtonin se ajo ishte shtatzane dhe kerkonin jo vetem ta hiqnin nga puna por edhe ta injoronin sepse nje doktor i thjeshte tha se ajo ishte shtatzane.
Filem i bukur nuk dua te zgjatem.

Eshte e vertete qe shqiperia ka nevoja per ekonomista te rinj qe kane studiuar jashte shtetit. Ata do te sillnin shume mendime perendimore dhe vendi yne do te perparonte sadopak.

Do ju shkruaj nje here tjeter disa keshilla se si femrat dallojne nga meshkujt dhe pse ne mund te jemi aq te suksesshem sa meshkujt mbase edhe me shume.

Ju falenderoj per urimet Dita dhe borgjezka, ju uroj edhe une qe enderat tuaja per kariere tju realizohen.

Estella

----------


## BlueBaron

E dashur ESTELLA,nuk i ve kurre ne dyshim aftesite e femrave ne pune dhe ne aftesine qe ato kane per te drejtuar,por me thene te verteten meshkujt jane me te etur per te bere karriere dhe jane me te afte se femrat ne cdo lloj profesioni,madje dhe ne guzhine qe mund te konsiderohet perandoria e femrave chefat me te mire jane meshkuj.Une nuk them qe ne fillim vijne te gjithe meshkujt dhe pastaj vijne femrat,por po them se meshkujt kane pasur me shume sukses dhe me shume zhgenjime se femrat.Po edhe djemte shqiptare nuk kane arritur me pak sukses ne fushen profesionale,jane plot djem qe sot punojne ne plot kompani ne fuqishme ne cdo rol jo vetem ne aspektine e drejtuesit te dipllomuar ne shkencat ekonomike.Une vertete jam akoma ne vit te pare dhe nuk kam njohurite ne fushen profesionale qe ke ti ESTELLA,por vellai im ka qene nje njeri i sakrificave sic ke qene dhe ti dhe sot eshte atje ku e kane cuar aftesite e tij profesionale(po e le me kaq me mire se pastaj thone filluan duke  u mburrur keta  :i hutuar:  )
Une e dashur ESTELLA nuk e ve kurre ne dyshim aftesine tende profesionale dhe i vleresoj plotesisht sakrificat qe ke bere per te arritur deri aty ku je.
Suksese ne karrieren tende profesionale dhe ne jete 
pershendetje nga skuthi_vogel

----------


## Estella

E hoqa c'kisha shkruar per veten time se nuk me duket e hijshme dicka e tille. Do te ishte me mire qe nje profil i veprimtarive te karieres sime te shkruhej ne te ardhmen se tani jam vetem ne hapat e pare te saj.
kam shume synime per karieren dhe edukimin tim dhe dua qe gjithashtu te shtyj te gjitha femrat kudo ne bote qe te jene sa me te sukseshme ne karieren e tyre duke mos lene mangut asgje as familjen dhe as veten dhe relatat e tyre me te dashurit e zemers.
Meshkujve do i u roja sukses gjithashtu do di i kujtoja se kohet kane ndryshuar dhe ju keni nje sfide te madhe perpara me femrat sepse nga natyra jemi shume te talentuara dhe kemi disa avantazhe ashtu si keni edhe ju.

Skurthi sado te etur te jene meshkujt ne femrat nga natyra mund te kryejme disa veprimtari ne te njejten kohe. Ne mund te jemi te sukseshme ne pune duke perballuar edhe familjen edhe shume gjera te tjera. Per sa i perket karierave te meshkujve dhe femrave per mendimin tim te dy partneret duhet te cooperonin qe secili prej tyre te ishte i suksesshem ne karieren qe ata/ato kane ngjedhur.

te uroj fat, sukses dhe ta pafsha sa me lart i dashur. Nje million here te uroj  realizimin e enderave ty dhe gjithe te tjereve qe kane arritur te krijojne nje vizion per te ardhmen e tyre qe qe punojne mjaft per te arritur ate. Vecanerisht nje pershendetje per ty Dita.

Edhe nje here ju falenderoj te gjitheve.

Estella

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Estella

Ja dhe disa pyetje qe mendoj une se mund tju ndihmojne per te pasur nje vizion sa me te qarte per te ardhmen dhe karieren tuaj. Keto pyetje I aplikohen edhe meshkujve edhe femrave. Ju inkurajoj qe te pyesni veten tuaj  keto pyetje qe te gjeni se cfare kerkoni nga jeta juaj, qe te njihni veten tuaj me mire.

Cfare do te thote sukses per ju?
Te jeni te pasur, te famshem apo nje person qe drejton nje compani te tere ( Ose qe ruan rolin kryesor ne ate kompani)

Si eshte me mire te shpreheni me te tjeret se cilat jane objektivat tuaja apo ti mbani vetem per vete ato objektiva?

A mundet qe femrat e sotme te jene te sukseshme n.q.s ato perpiqen ne maksimum apo mos duhet te sakrifikojne familjen dhe deshirat e tyre per te arritur ne maksimum?

Mendoni objektivat tuaja dhe strategjite qe do te perdorni per ti arritur ato.
Shume here I themi vetes n.q.s  do te kasha bere kete apo ate,. Mjaft me ato. I perkasin te shkuares dhe ne vetem mund te mesojme nga ato. Mbani ato shenim dhe rishikojeni situaten perseri dhe pyesni veten si do te vepronit pot e dinit cka dini sot.

Shpesh here gjendeni midis nje situate ku thoni, o zot I madh sa mire e hoqa qafe kete, o zot I madh shif se cfare kam arritur. Pyesni veten se cfare bete per te arritur qellimin tuaj.

Shume njerez jane te sukseshem sepse kane ngulur kembe per dicka dhe ja kane arritur qellimit duke u perpjekur ne nje fare menyre apo nje tjeter. Ato/ata persona zakonisht ne fillim kane vendosur se cfare duan nga jeta dhe veprimtaria e tyre dhe pastaj kane avancuar hapat nje nga nje per te arritur qellimet.
Nje pjese njerzish kane frike nga suksei.
Frika e falimentimit, e deshtimit. N.q.s nuk do te sakrifikonit atehere eshte e pamundur qe te jeni te suksesshem. (po e perseris kjo varet se cfare ju quani sukses)


Po shkruaj shkurtimisht dicka ne anglisht qe e kam lexuar dhe me ka motivuar mjaft personalisht. Do e perkethej gjithashtu po aty do te jete me shume se cfare kam kuptuar une nga kjo copeze e shkruar.


To each one is given a marble to carve for the wall
A stone that is needed to heighten the beauty of all
And only our soul has the magic to give its grace
And only our hands have the cunning to put it in its place
Yes, the task that is given to each one, no other can do
So the errand is waiting; it has waited through ages for you
And now you appear, and the hushed ones are turning their gaze
To see what you do with your time in the chamber of days

Te gjitheve ne na eshte dhene nje gur per te ndertuar nje mur, nje gur me te cilin do te lartesohet muri. Dhe vetem ne personalisht, vetem dora jone me magjine e saj do ta vinte ne vendin e vet ate gur. Eshte e vertete qe kjo detyre u eshte dhene te gjitheve, dhe secilit nga ne. Koha po prêt dhe prej vitesh e ka pritur kete moment. Dhe tani qe ne jemi shfaqur te gjithe spektatoret e heshtur duan te shohin se cfare do te bejme ne personalisht ne ditet qe na jane dhene, ku do te vendoset ky gur.
Mbi te gjithe do te shtoja, lexoni, lexoni, lexoni, lexoni rreth fushes/karieres qe keni zgjedhur.
Po e mbyll me kaq kete bisede dhe ju ftoj te gjitheve qe te shkruani strategjite tuaja qe ju kane ndihmuar per te qene te suksesshem.

----------


## Dita

*3. Maria Marced*

*General Manager and Vice President, EMEA Intel Corp., U.S.*

*Menaxhere e pergjithshme dhe Zevendespresidente, EMEA Intel Corp.*



Ne gjysmen e dyte te vitit 2001 shoqeria Intel u ndesh me renie ne rezultatin e shitjeve dhe z.mars eshte nje prej personave brenda shoqerise te cileve iu dedikohet ringritja. Ne tremujorin e trete te vitit, shitjet e pergjithshme ne Evrope u rriten me 17% krahasuar me tremujorin e dyte, nderkohe qe keto rritje ne lidhje me tremujorin parardhes u kufizuan ne vetem 35 per firmen ne teresi. Zyrtaret e Intel bejne te ditur se z.Marces, menaxhere e pergjithshme per Evropen, Lindjen e Mesme dhe Afriken qe prej shkurtit te vitit 2000 eshte nje nga "instrumentet" kryesore te firmes qe ka cuar ne ringritjen brenda nje tregu akoma te tronditur nga pasiguria qe e perfshiu qe prej sulmeve terroriste te 11 shtatorit.



Z. Marced qe sherben njekohesisht dhe si zevendespresidente e shitjeve dhe e marketingut per grupin Intel ndihmoi ne ngritjen e kerkeses per mikroprecesoret Pentium 4 te Intel-it, te dizenjuara per te kontrolluar funksionet e nje kompjuteri personal, me nje program marketingu prej 100 milione $ (114 milione Euro) ne Evrope, Lindjen e Mesme dhe ne Afrike. Fushata, qe permbante reklama ne televizione ku shfaqeshin ufo duke perdorur nje chip Pentium 4 per te kontrolluar anijen e tyre kozmike, ndihmuan gjtihashtu ne ngritjen me 7% te rezultateve te shitjes ne tremujorin e katert krahasuar kjo me tremujorin e trete. Ne te njejten periudhe, te ardhurat e Intel-it ne amerike rane me 5%.



Z. Marced, nje spanjolle 47 vjecare qe tashme jeton ne Bath, Angli, eshte mjaft e njohur per miresjelljen dhe angazhimin e saj. Por ajo nuk ka qene asnjehere e frikesuar nga mendimi i sfidimit te shoqerise spanjolle, tradicionalisht maco. Ajo studioi Inxhinjerine e Telekomunikacionit ne Universitetin Politeknik te Madridit ne nje kohe kur industria teknologjike ishte e dominuar nga meshkujt. Z. Marced ka shkruar mjaft per rolin e gruas ne shoqeri dhe ne biznes. Ajo ka nje vajze.



Duke qene se vete eshte perpjekur qe te marre nje edukim te mire ne teknologjine e informacionit, z. Marced tani drejton projektet e perbashketa te Intel-it me qeverite evropiane per te krijuar programe IT (te teknologjise se informacionit) per miliona femije ne bankat e shkolles ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar, France, Gjermani, Austri, Irlande, Itali, Poloni, Rumani, Estoni dhe Rusi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*4. Agnes Touraine

Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Vivendi Universal Publishing, France*


Vivendi universal Publishing, pas AOL Time Warner, eshte i dyti per nga fuqia ne listen e konglomerateve te medias ne bote, me te ardhura vjetore prej 4,3 miliarde euro. Z. Touraine eshte femra qe ndodhet ne pozicionin me te larte brenda hierarkise se kesaj firme.


Pas perfundimit te studimeve Master ne Universitetin e Kolumbias ne New York ne vitin 1980, ajo u kthye ne qytetin e lindjes, ne Paris, ku punoi per pese vjet si keshilltare per menaxhim firmash prane filialit francez te firmes konsultuese, McKinsey.


Qe prej atje ajo kaloi ne Hachette, nje prej dy publikuesve me te medhenje te librave dhe revistave ne France. Pas shkrirjes se Hachette me konglomeratin Legardere ne vitin 1992, zonja Touraine u therrit qe te drejtonte ate sektor brenda shoqerise qe kontrollonte publikimin e librave per masen e gjere. Ne vitin 1995 ajo habiti koleget e vet me largimin nga vendi i saj i punes per te lancuar nje shoqeri te re mediash, Liris Interactive, te mbeshtetur nga rivali i dikurshem i Hachette ne tregun francez, Havas. 


Ne 1998, Havas u ble nga firma Vivendi. Shume nga personat drejtues te firmes Havas u pushuan si pasoje e perfshirjes brenda Vivendi-t, por zonja Touraine gjeti mbeshtetjen e shefit te Vivendi-t Jean-Marie Messier. Brenda disa muajsh, ajo arriti te bindte shefin e ri qe te shpenzonte $ 800 milione ( 912 milione euro) per te blere Cendant Software, publikuesin me te madh ne bote per CD-ROM-e ne sektorin e edukimit dhe ate te lojrave.


Blerja e Cendant beri te mundur futjen e suksesshme te Vivendi-t ne tregun amerikan. Zoti Messier kishte per qellim transformimin e firmes se re ne nje fuqi te telekomit nderkombetar dhe te medias boterore. Tek z. Touraine, Messier gjeti mbeshtetjen ne lidhje me qellimin e tij per te care brenda tregut anglishtfoles te publikimeve duke konkurruar rivale evropiane si Pearson PLC dhe Bertelsmann AG


Ne nje interviste z. Touraine shprehet si me poshte: 
"Ose do t'i rezistonim ndryshimit ne pritje qe kushedi se cfare te ndodhte, ose do te benim levizjen tone per t'u kthyer ne nje nga shoqerite me te medha te medias ne Evrope.


Cendant Software beri te mundur qe Vivendi te integronte sherbimin online, por shoqeria nuk arriti qellimin e publikimeve ne gjuhen angleze. Pas perpjekjeve per te gjetur nje kandidat te ri brenda tregut amerikan qe do ta mbyllte kete care, z. Touraine, arriti te vendoste per Houghton Mifflin, nje publikues i njohur librash nga Bostoni. Ajo arriti te bindte z. Messier per te bere blerjen e kesaj shoqerie dhe kjo u realizua ne pranveren e 2001, kur Vivendi shpenzoi $2,2 miliarde per Houghton Mifflin.


Z. Touraine eshte e vetmja grua ne komitetin drejtues prej 10 personash te Vivendi-t dhe eshte e ngarkuar me detyren e mbikeqyrjes se integrimit te njesise se re brenda shoqerise.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*5. Christine Lagarde


Chairman of the Executive Committee, Baker & McKenzie, U.S.*


Dy vite me pare 575 partneret e firmes Baker & McKenzie e zgjodhen z.Christine Lagarde, deri ne ate kohe nje partnere ne zyren e Parisit, per te drejtuar praktikat boterore te firmes avokatore me qender ne Chicago, e perfaqesuar ne 35 vende te botes me 62 zyra dhe 3000 avokate. 

*Christine Lagarde*

Qellimet e z.Lagarde ne vitin e shkuar qene forcimi i kontrolleve te cilesise dhe forcimi i emrit te markes Baker & McKenzie. Por renia qe pesoi firma ne vitin qe shkoi dha bazen per nje qellim me te rendesishem: te mbaheshin ne te njejtin nivel te ardhurat nga honoraret. 
Ne vitin taksor( viti i perllogaritur nga zyra financiare per terheqjen e taksave nga nje forme) megjithe situaten e veshtire te krijua, te ardhurrat nga honoraret te firmes u rriten me 6%, duke mberritur ne nivelin e 1 miliarde $ (1,14 Miliarde EUR). Te ardhurat nga honoraret ishin rritur me 22% qe prej zgjedhjes se saj ne postin e presidentes ne tetor 1999. Baker & McKenzie shtoi dy firma te reja ne listin e partnereve qe kane bere shkrirje me te, nje firme ne Tokio dhe nje tjeter ne Madrid. Ne pergjigje te te ardhurave nga Azia, firma pakesoi perfaqesimin e vet ne zyrat e Hong Kongut.
Nese nuk eshte e zene me punet e firmes z.Lagarde jeton ne Paris; bashkeshorti i saj e ndihmon ne perkujdesjen per dy djemte adoleshente.

----------


## Dita

*6. Barbara Cassani

Chief Executive Officer, Go, U.K.*



Go eshte nje prej tre shoqerive ajrore evropiane qe kane pushtuar qiejt ne pese vitet e fundit, duke ofruar udhetim me cmim te ulet ne kembim te me pak komoditeti dhe te mungeses se ushqipmit falas ne avion.

Z.Cassani eshte 41 vjece, eshte nene e dy femijeve, krijoi Go ne vitin 1998 pas vendit te punes qe ajo pat mbajtur ne nje shoqeri te lire ajrore -asokohe partnere e British Airways. Ne tre vitet e fundit, ajo ka arritur te ngreje biznesin e nisur ne nje shoqeri me 800 punonjes qe sherben ne 21 destinacione mes U.K., Irlandes dhe Evropes Kontinentale.

Ne qershor te vitit 1998 ajo drejtoi blerjen e menaxhimit te Go nga British Airways, dhe mes qellimeve te saj per kete vit bejne pjese dyfishimi i numrit te pasagjereve per te arritur ne nivelin e 4 milioneve dhe duke zgjerimi i stafit te Go ne 1000 punonjes.

Z.Cassani eshte amerikane dhe punoi per 11 vjet tek British Airways ne U.K. dhe ne U.S ku posti i fundit qe mbajti qe i menaxherit te pergjithshem.
Para se te punesohej tek British Airways, Z.Cassani ishte nje keshilltare manaxhuese me Coopers & Lybrand ne Washington D.C. dhe ne Londer.
Ajo eshte diplomuar ne Mount Holyoke College dhe mban nje master nga Princeton University.

----------


## Estella

Sa e re qe duket Barbara Cassani. Ne nje projekt qe kam pasur ne shkolle para nje viti me duhej te merrja ne interviste nje Femer me nje pozicion te larte ne companine qe ajo punonte.
eshte koicidence sepse barbara ishte ne listen e femrave qe uen doja te merrja ne interviste.

me ne fund arrita te marr ne interviste Vice President of a health insurance company in Michigan. Nje nga eksperiencat/ projektet me interesante qe kam pasur te bej.

----------


## Dita

Sa e bukur kjo Estella!

A mund te na tregosh se si zhvillohet nje interviste e tille?

Apo me mire cilat qene pikat ne te cilat ti u bazove dhe cfare perfundimesh pritej qe ti te nxirrje.


E vertete, Barbara Cassani, s'ta mbush mendjen kurre qe eshte 41 vjec  :buzeqeshje: 

Dita!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*7. Magda Salarich

Marketing Director, Europe, and General Director, Citroen Spain, PSA Peugeot Citroen SA, France*


Magda Salarich eshte nje grua e suksesshme. Familja e saj jeton ne Madrid dhe ajo eshte ne levizje te vazhdueshme ne drejtim te Parisit ku gjendet punedhenesi i saj, Citroen, firme ne te cilen ajo eshte e ngarkuar me reklamen per mbare boten. Ajo punon mesatarisht 12 ore ne dite, dhe fluturon mesatarisht 140 here ne vit. Dy muaj ne vit, kalendari i saj eshte i mbushur me udhetime dhe angazhime biznesi.

Por nje ngarkese e tille nuk e pengon 45-vjecaren nga kenaqesite e jetes. E njohur per shpirtin e energjik dhe per sensin e humorit, z. Salarich frekuenton operan dhe ne weekend zhvillon ture cikliste me te shoqin dhe femijet rreth e perqark Madridit. Ekskursionet me biciklete qe ajo organizon per miqte dhe koleget e vet ne Spanje mbahen mend per zhvillimin e perpikte dhe per drejtimet e perzgjedhura spektakolare.

Ne vitin 2000, z. Salarich drejtoi nje udhetim pese-ditor pergjate rruges se pelegrineve ne veri te Spanjes ne drejtim te qytetit te shenjte Santiago de Compostela. Vitin e kaluar, ajo drejtoi zbritjen prej majes se Sierra Nevada-s (3050 m) deri ne detin Mesdhe.

Po keto aftesi organizuese kane bere te mundur qe z.Salarich te ngjitet ne detyre brenda Citroen-it, i cili ne vitin e shkuar prodhoi makinen qe pati vitin me te mire te vetin ne Evrope dhe brenda tregut spanjoll realizoi numrin me te madh te shitjeve. 
Si inxhiniere industriale, me diplome master nga dy shkolla biznesi te nivelit me te larte ne Spanje, Ajo filloi karrieren e vet brenda prodhuesit francez te automobileve ne vitin 1979, si shefe e komunikimeve te brendshme ne fabriken e Vigo-s, ne veriperendim te Spanjes.

Qe prej andej ajo levizi ne departamentet e ndryshme brenda Citroen-it duke perfshire ketu, trajnimin, public relations, marketingun dhe shtypin, dhe tani eshte e ngarkuar me shitjen evropiane jashte Frances per Citroen-in, e njekohesisht e ngarkuar dhe me politiken mbareboterore te marketingut per shoqerine. ajo eshte njekohesisht drejtoreshe e pergjithshme e veprimeve te Citroen-it per Spanjen - (dega e Citroen-it ne Spanje realizon 20% te shtijeve te pergjithshme evropiane te shoqerise).

Kurrikulumi i saj eshte aq mbreselenes saqe qeveria franceze vitin e kaluar gjate nje ceremonie te mbajtur ne Madrid, e nderoi me cmimin prestigjioz "Legion d'Honneur", 

Z. Salarich nuk eshte nga ato gra qe e lejon veten te trajtohet ne menyre speciale per arsye gjinore. Ajo thote se nuk ka asnje ndryshim nese per zhvillimin solid financiar te nje shoqerie pergjegjesine e mban nje mashkull apo nje femer. Filozofia e saj eshte te reagoje me shpejtesi dhe ne menyre eficiente karshi problemeve dhe oportuniteteve qe shfaqen.

Koleget e saj shprehen se ajo nuk zhvillon asnjehere mbledhje qe zgjatin me shume se nje ore, dhe ajo pret prej vartesve te vet qe te jene koncize, dhe te pergatitur mire. Sipas saj, mbledhjet nuk jane per te debatuar; ato zhvillohen per te marre vendime. Ne krye te 24 oreve te gjithe dokumentat qe vijne ne tryezen e saj te punes jane te lexuar. Ata me te rendesishmit vendosen ne nje kasaforte ne te majte, ata pa vlere ne makinen bluajtese ne te djathte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

*8. Laure de Beauvau-Craon

President, Sotheby's France*

Laure de Beauvau-Craon drejtoi perpjekjen 10-vjecare te Sotheby's per te hapur nje treg arti ne France per t'i bere konkurrence tregjeve ekzistuese nderkombetare. Fushaten dha fryte vjeshten e kaluar, kur Komisioni Evropian urdheroi qe Franca duhet t'i jape fund monopolit prej kater shekujsh e gjysem dhe te lejoje auksioneret e huaj qe te mund te realizojne shitje publike veprash arti edhe ne France.


"Ne i detyrohemi shume asaj", thote Pierre Berge, nje guru o mallrave te luksit, i cili para pak kohesh u perpoq te blinte Drouot --nje shoqeri qe mundeson mbajtjen e shitjeve publike ne Paris --si pjese e nje plani per te ndertuar nje shtepi te madhe franceze per ankandet.


Liberalizimi i tregut te arteve ne France ishte nje "mase e sigurise shteterore", thote z.Berge; per te shmangur monopolin e auksionereve, shtepite e huaja si Sotheby's apo Christie's International PLC po bindnin shitesit ne France dhe po e kanalizonin artin drejt zyrave te tyre ne New York apo Londer.


Megjithese ajo nisi te grumbullonte figura te gdhendura qe ne moshen 11-vjecare, z.de Beauvau-Craon e nisi karrieren e saj ne fushen e arteve te bukura per shkak te nje aksidenti, kur ajo takoi shefin e Sotheby's Michael Ainslie ne nje fluturim me avion New-York-Washington, dhe siguroi me kete rast nje pune ne degen e firmes amerikane ne Paris.


Pese vjet dhe nje teresi ankandesh te nivelit te larte ne vitet ne vazhdim, ben te mundur qe ajo arriti nivelin me te larte brenda firmes ne France. "Nje shoqeri franceze ndoshta nuk do te ma kishte ofruar kurre kete pune per arsye se nuk kisha kredenciale si drejtuese ndermarrje ose si grua biznesi", thote ajo.


Me nje beteje 10-vjecare legale pas vetes, z. de Beauvau-Craon ka nje qellim tjeter perpara: te ringreje Parisin si nje pike drejtuese brenda tregut te arteve te bukura. Per arsye se dy shoqerite me baze ne New York dhe ne Londer zoterojne tashme 90% te shitjeve te pergjithshme nderkombetare, ka vend per rritje edhe per Parisin ne te cilin keto firma tani kane te drejten te veprojne gjeresisht.


Konkurrentet me te forte ne kete perpjekje te re pritet te jene  deget e Sotheby's ne New York dhe Londer.

----------


## Dita

*9. Gail Rebuck

Chairman and Chief Executive, Random House Group Ltd.* 


Gail Rebuck drejton shoqerine me te madhe publikuese te U.K. Si drejtuese dhe shefe ekzekutive e Random House, ajo mbikeqyr me shume se 25 shtypshkronja dhe nje liste autoresh qe perfshin shijet popullore qe prej fituesit te Booker Prize, Ian McEwan e deri tek best-seller e romancave, Danielle Steel.


Random House publikon me shume se 2000 tituj ne vit. 
Ajo numeron Heinemann, Chatto & Windus dhe Jonathan Cape mes shtypshkronjave te veta dhe ne vitin 1998 u be pjese e konglomeratit te gjerman te mediave, Bertelsmann.


Arritja e Gail Rebuck tek Random House eshte qe ka 
mundur te mbaje ne kembe diversitetin brenda nje shtepie botuese. Ka qene gjithmone bindja e saj qe pavaresisht permasave qe ke si shoqeri, ta zhvillosh publikimin ne permasa te kufizuara ne menyre qe publikuesit e ndryshem te jene me afer me autoret e tyre", thote Nicolas Clee, editor i revistes se industrise The Bookseller.


Z. Rebuck qe para pak kohesh festoi 50-vjetorin e vet, e nisi karrieren ne industrine publikuese me mbarimin e universitetit ne Sussex, ne degen e historise intelektuale. Puna e saj e pare publikuese ishte si asistente prodhimi. Ne vitin '82 ajo u be themeluese dhe drejtuese, se bashku me kater kolege, e Century Publishing.


Ne vitin 1985 Century u shkri me Hutchinson dhe u ble nga Random House ne vitin 1989. Ne kete proces z.Rebuck fitoi rreth 1 milione paund (1,6 milione Euro). Ne vitin 1991, ajo u caktua si drejtuese dhe shefe ekzekutive e Random House ne U.K. Kur ne vitin 1998 Bertelsmann beri marrjen ne dore te firmes, z.Rebuck u caktua me detyre si tek Random House ashtu edhe tej publikuesi i U.K. Transworld. Ky i fundit bente pjese prej kohesh ne asetet e gjigandit te mediave gjermane.


Z.Rebuck, e lindur ne Londer, eshte shume aktive edhe jashte industirse se publikimit. Ajo eshte anetare e Task Force te Creative Industries drejtuar nga qeveria britanike, si dhe anetare e Keshillit te Kolegjit Mbreteror te Arteve. Ajo eshte gjithashtu  trustee ne Institute of Public Policy Research.


Clive Hollick, shef ekzekutiv i shoqerise United Business Media, shoqeri publikimesh biznesi dhe kerkimesh tregu, eshte nje nxenes i IPPR trustee dhe admirues prej shume kohesh e biznesit aftesiseve ne biznes te z.Rebuck. "Ajo ka marredhenie shume te mira me shkrimtaret dhe agjentet. ajo ka instinkte te mprehta per publikimet dhe biznesin. Dhe eshte nje ndermarrese e suksesshme", thote ai.


Z. Rebuck, e cila eshte nderuar me titullin CBE, ose Commander of The British Empire, ne listen e nderimeve per vitin e ri 2000, eshte e martuar me strategjistin politik dhe anetarin e rrethit te brendshem te Labour Party, Philip Gould. Cifti ka dy vajza.

----------

